# Computers, where do u buy yours?



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

My home pc is breathing its last breaths, i need a replacement for the poor bugger, where do the IT whizz's on here get their pcs from? I want something which uses decent parts, not DELL type pile em high sell em cheap things.... :roll:


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Try your local Apple shop, Doc. :wink:


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

The Silver Surfer said:


> Try your local Apple shop, Doc. :wink:


nooooooooooooooooo, cant go to the DARK SIDE! :lol:


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Ah I get it " an apple a day" syndrom Dr


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

mac's TT said:


> Ah I get it " an apple a day" syndrom Dr


everybodys a comedian on the tt forum :roll:


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Dr_Parmar said:


> My home pc is breathing its last breaths, i need a replacement for the poor bugger, where do the IT whizz's on here get their pcs from? I want something which uses decent parts, not DELL type pile em high sell em cheap things.... :roll:


I think you'd find they put them together themselves.

I like my Dell, no problems with my laptop in the 3 years ownership, it gets carted everywhere and is running 24hrs a day....


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

Lisa. said:


> Dr_Parmar said:
> 
> 
> > My home pc is breathing its last breaths, i need a replacement for the poor bugger, where do the IT whizz's on here get their pcs from? I want something which uses decent parts, not DELL type pile em high sell em cheap things.... :roll:
> ...


Interesting Lisa, I was just under the impression that the parts chosen for DELL pc's were perhaps not ideal? I dont know too much about this kinda stuff... was hoping Saint would come along, and point me in the right direction


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

What's wrong with Dell?

Have you also tried Mesh computers?


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

vlastan said:


> What's wrong with Dell?
> 
> Have you also tried Mesh computers?


People seem to be having reliability problems with DELL... thats just the impresion i get.
Am on the Mesh website now..

no one seems to have sexy cases anymore? Just boring black boxes! Where is the desirability in that?


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

we have used over 20 Dell pc's at work with very little need to use the warranties over the last 3 years. Only problem I've had was needing a new motherboard, a couple got another hard drive. All the rest have had no problems though.


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

it appears my concerns about the reliability of DELL pcs is unfounded....


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Dell...hrm... yes and no.

BYO most definately!


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

I'll sell you an HP....


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

Build my own? er.....


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Haven't they just had aproblem with batteries catching fire.

I buy IBM / Lenovo PCs mostly, but then I do work for them and get a good deal. Apart from the last one with a dodgy graphics card, no probs at all and good support.


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

anybody tried http://www.pcspecialist.co.uk


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

If I *had* to buy a none Apple computer, I'd have to look at the Sony's closely. They do some nice laptops.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Dell are fine as long as nothing goes wrong and you spec exactly what you want ,as in everything you get what you pay for. Mesh are much the same. Why not build your own ? loads of help on here if you need it ,doesn't take long and its great when (if :wink: ) it boots up for the first time . At least that way you can get exactly what you want have a look here http://www.ebuyer.com same thing applies though not the best place if anythings wrong, but it'll give you an idea of price.


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Laptop - Sony and Dell

This one (desktop) built by Saint - and yes the chipset fan still needs sorting! :wink:

HTPC - Uvem - The Rolls Royce of Home Cinema PCs


----------



## Teehee (May 22, 2005)

I bought my laptop from Comet. The 1st one they had for four months out of the five we owned it :twisted:

A few one sided conversations later they agreed to reimburse me in full on the proviso that I bought a replacement with them. 10 months on and no problems whatsoever.

However, the best computers I have ever bought have always been from www.evesham.com who I would recommend anyone to. They used to have only a showroom in Evesham, Worcestershire but now have a number of offices across the uk.

Hope this helps.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Dr_Parmar said:


> it appears my concerns about the reliability of DELL pcs is unfounded....


I have been bying Dell for the last 15 years as a home PC. The problems I had were. CD Drive broke once, then another time the monitor and finally a mouse.

I would say that they are reliable and I am happy with them.


----------



## thejepster (Mar 29, 2005)

Have had no problems with my Sony Vaio, great functionality if you have other Sony devices (digi camera/minidisk/etc) however it's now 5yrs old and getting a bit slow... but with only 64mb RAM that's not surprising! :roll: :lol:

Was out in Moscow a few years back listening to a Russian IBM salesguy give a pitch and it was one of the most memorable presentations I've ever been to... he closed the laptop he was running his presentation from and just dropped it onto the floor and then proceeded to stand on it!!  And believe me when I say he was a big old unit too!!  :lol:

After a few mins of talking about the durability of the case and components and the shock resistance hard drive he picked it up, opened the case, pluged the OHP cable back in and continued with his slides... very impressive! 8)


----------



## Niko (May 10, 2005)

i have had my dell laptop for about 5 years now, and my office has used them for a very long time now. 10-15 odd yrs

never a problem touch wood!

i spent alot of money on it when i bought it, so the preformance is still very good, it might not run lets say modern games, but not even recent pc can run the specs they need!

Dells are a good brand, reliable, good preformance and allround good customer service.

if you ignore the exploding battary issue thats going on, they are good all round PC.

Apple's powerful pc are very good too, mainly used in the film, music editiong busniess rather than a typical commerical use.

If you can spend the money then go for the max, as it will last a long time and save in the future.

niko


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

I think Dell do quite good deals, as long as you have no real desire to spec exactlky what you want and are happy with generic and not necessarily the best components where you want them. Our company gets all its laptops and dekstops from Dell, because we only need the basics for our losers - sorry, "users".

If you want to spec up your own machine, I found that Vantage were competent and, when I checked last, competitive. They also allow you to remove things like floppy drives, modems or Windows installs you don't want or need. Others tend to force at least one of these on you. Their website was also simple to use.

http://www.vantagecomputers.co.uk/


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Run Dell hardware in the Enterprises i manage, out of 1500 base units maybe they get a couple of faults a month, and mostly printer related. Always looked at them like VW's.
Im sure the bedroom builders will disagree :roll:


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Dropped my Dell laptop last week and killed it. Replaced it with a Sony Vaio which I am absolutely delighted with.

The next day I fell off my scooter with the new laptop in my rucksack on my back. A little cosmetic damage but it still works fine


----------



## NUM_TT (Apr 5, 2004)

http://www.alienware.co.uk


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

NUM_TT said:


> http://www.alienware.co.uk


Fancy Dell with aprice tag to match


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Teehee said:


> However, the best computers I have ever bought have always been from www.evesham.com who I would recommend anyone to. They used to have only a showroom in Evesham, Worcestershire but now have a number of offices across the uk.


I've had two desktops from Evesham now - the only thing that went wrong was a hard disk failure, which was replaced quickly by a home visit. I aslo like their free BigFix facility which lets you know of any software updates or issues.

Moley


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

saint said:


> BYO most definately!


Agreed, build your own. If you don't know how, get an independent to build it for you, preferably after researching what you mainly want to use it for.

Joe


----------



## HardDrive (May 10, 2002)

I use Small Form Factor HP desktops which I get off ebay. You can usually pickup a brand new one that is one model behind the latest i.e currently DC7100 on ebay for less than half price. Still come with 3 years warranty from HP.

Or get a Sony laptop...


----------



## Irish Sancho (Mar 13, 2006)

I had a Dell C640 for three years. I had to replace the screen and motherboard within the first year. Then again I was running it 24/7. I also dropped it a few times and the casing cracked very easily.

I upgraded to a Sony Vaio BX last year...brilliant machine, lightweight and pretty fast. Built-in Bluetooth, SD card reader and fingerprint scan. Definately worth a look. Oh yeah....I've also dropped the lil bugger a few times and not even a scratch.


----------

